# Hey Swanny



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Deer cam is lookin good


----------



## andyjs3589 (Nov 26, 2008)

that is a nice looking bait pile! just wondering where do you buy apples in that big bag like that?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I did not buy them, I gather them from a couple buddies that have apple trees. They actually call me to come get them so they don't have to clean them up before they mow.


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

i do the same thing... win win situation!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i had to stop using big piles as it seemed to rot faster than it was eaten... now i use a big spread


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

littleking said:


> i had to stop using big piles as it seemed to rot faster than it was eaten... now i use a big spread


In a week that pile is about 1/2 gone. This past week activity has really slowed down, normally they go through a little over 200lbs of apples a week. Mostly at night but its fun to check out the pics.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

last year I just went to businesses that had apple trees up front. They were more than happy to see me clean the apples up


----------

